# 1 in 5 Americans Admits Peeing in Pool



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*1 in 5 Americans Admits Peeing in Pool *

_livescience.com -_ In fact, the survey conducted by the Water Quality and Health Council found that almost half (47 percent) of the subjects admitted to one or more behaviors that contribute to an unhealthy pool... Good to know =)


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I've peed in a pool...when I was 5 years old.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I think it's the gene pool that got peed in.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

This just in, 1 in 5 pee in a pool, 5 out of 5 pee in the shower.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I pee in a pool! I NEVER pee in the shower though! Thats just nasty JL!!


I have been in a pool with a swim up bar. How much pee you think there is in that pool!?!!?

OH and after my first statement who wants to come over my house and use the pool?!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

...and 4 out of every 5 Americans is a liar.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

I only do it just before I get out.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

fra444 said:


> I have been in a pool with a swim up bar. How much pee you think there is in that pool!?!!?


Actually all the water was displaced by the urine in that pool. At least it was warm fra!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OK, out with it Costanza... Come on "Urinator", out with it boy.
You pee in the shower (granted it's all pipe, but still....), so I know your not holding it in when swimming...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Has anyone else heard that peeing in the shower is a good thing? I have heard it help prevent athlete’s foot. I guess the ammonia in your urine kills the bacteria.... not that i pee in the shower, mind you:shifty:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> And that pool wouldn't happen to be at a since long closed establishment in Providence that GMack shared with us recently would it?


 Nope USMC it was in Jamaica! Great resort and with an all inclusive package I could have cared less if everyone was pissing in that pool! After SEVERAL drinks I'm pretty sure I did!


KozmoKramer said:


>


 LMFAO Koz!!!!!! ^^^^^ Thats GREAT!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:L: Wolfman..

Gotta love Spaulding....


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> And how about the ocean...who doesn't pee in the ocean?


.

I try to conserve mine in the event I get stung by a Jelley fish.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Heck, if I go scuba diving and it's cold - I pee in my wetsuit.

It's a heck of a lot better than trying to pee in the tiny head on the boat while dealing with two layers of wetsuit and banging your head or losing your balance...

Oh, and it keeps you warm too. ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> Has anyone else heard that peeing in the shower is a good thing? I have heard it help prevent athlete's foot. I guess the ammonia in your urine kills the bacteria.... not that i pee in the shower, mind you:shifty:


Wouldn't you have to pee directly on your own foot to get that 'benefit'? I'll stick to athletes foot spray from a CAN.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> OK, so I had to do a little research here. I think the numbers are close.
> 
> A 16x32 pool, 8.5 ft at the deep and and 3 ft at the shallow end will hold approximately 22,000 gallons of water. This equals 83,279 liters.
> 
> ...


"SPAULDING NO!!!" haha


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Proud member of the 20% club!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ok, here's the no shitter, After first reading this thread, I went to give my son a bath, get it all ready, drop him in and what do you think was his first reaction, YUP< HE PISSED IN THE TUB! so, drain all the water, clean all his tubby toys, refill the bath tub, and all of 5 minutes later, he lets loose again......repeate steps 1 theough what ever, and finaly he had his tubby tonight....


That, my dear, is why I just shower with my son...and because he hates baths. I gotta break him of this habit. Can't take a shower with mommy forever.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ok, here's the no shitter, After first reading this thread, I went to give my son a bath, get it all ready, drop him in and what do you think was his first reaction, YUP< HE PISSED IN THE TUB! so, drain all the water, clean all his tubby toys, refill the bath tub, and all of 5 minutes later, he lets loose again......repeate steps 1 theough what ever, and finaly he had his tubby tonight....


 HOLY SH!T I'm rolling on the floor here!! That was great!


Hush said:


> Proud member of the 20% club!


 Hush if we ever meet I have to tell you what the REAL 20% club is! 20% REPRESENT BABY!! 


kttref said:


> That, my dear, is why I just shower with my son...and because he hates baths. I gotta break him of this habit. Can't take a shower with mommy forever.


 kttref I need to be adopted. Sadly I hate baths too but I WILL shower with mommy forever


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

fra444 said:


> kttref I need to be adopted. Sadly I hate baths too but I WILL shower with mommy forever


You're not so good at bath's either?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

kttref said:


> You're not so good at bath's either?


He likes his showers Golden... :-\"


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

5-0 said:


> He likes his showers Golden... :-\"












"That's nasty."


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

LOL!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

5-0 said:


> He likes his showers Golden... :-\"


 No 5-0 I told you I pee in the POOL not the shower!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

All this proves is 4 out of 5 people are liars


----------



## shawnl2213 (May 5, 2008)

I wear depends, i pee everywhere.............:fu2:


----------

